

Networking: The last bastion of mainframe computing - bbgm
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/12/19/NetworkingTheLastBastionOfMainframeComputing.aspx

======
rbanffy
"Burrows"?

"Burrows"?!

I must also disagree with the idea that the x86 ISA and BIOS that created the
commodity server encourages hardware innovation. If it did, we would not be in
a x86 world. If we look back, the hardware market had much more innovation in
the 80's.

